# Acrylic shower walls, cement board needed?



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm putting in a new bathroom in my basement. It will have a toilet, sink and shower stall.

I purchased the neo-angle Magnolia shower by Keystone (maax).
I got the acrylic walls with it. 


Do i need to put up my stud wall (building it tonight) and then attach the walls directly to the studs or should I put either cement board or greenboard on them first and then the acrylic walls?


Also, for the base, can I just sit it on my concrete slab and then floor around it? I'm putting in a sub-floor so I can tile, should the base sit on the subfloor?


Thanks everyone, the advice I read on these forums helps a lot.

Shawn


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

SDG said:


> I'm putting in a new bathroom in my basement. It will have a toilet, sink and shower stall.
> 
> I purchased the neo-angle Magnolia shower by Keystone (maax).
> I got the acrylic walls with it.
> ...


Shawn,
Let me start by saying I don't know what exactly is required or suggested by Keystone/Maax.
I just finished remodeling a bathroom. We installed a Maax "Portland" shower stall. It was fiberglass (about 1/8" thick) not acrylic. The installation instructions(included with shower) were kind of weak in my view. They did indicate framing for installation in an alcove. I did have studs and insulation and vapor barrier beneath drywall. I did remove drywall and added some framing according to the "alcove install" to support the shower stall.

If the acrylic walls are quite thin as I suspect, then I think you definitely will need cement board or green board or drywall for support. I don't think cement board or green board would be absolutely necessary since it shouldn't be wet. But, if you feel the need and can afford the extra cost, it is a one time thing - then go for it. I would probably use drywall on 2x4 studs on 16" centers.

Hopefully others who have installed the "Magnolia" will give advice.

Good luck with your project.

orange


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont knowhow thick it is,,,the walls however I prefer to make what I call things"idiot proof",,,not so much for YOU and your family,,but thinking of it this way. If there was a slip in the shower and an accident of all accidents occurs,,,last thing you want is ,to do over THIS project. I would put 1/2 or 3/4 okay 5/8 obviously okay too,,,of treated PLYWOOD behind. If somebody gets something THRU that they earned the wrecked ticket along with a stud every 12 inches or less,,,costs a whole bunch less than a new stall Thats how "I" do things. drywall seems a waste of time and money since a kid can stick things thru that,,,a little kid!!! The cement board would probably be okay too,,,nothing LESS!


----------



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info both of you. 

The shower is being delivered tonight, I'll see how flimsy the walls are and go from there. I like the idea of treated plywood, would give the walls a full solid backing.


thanks again


----------

